
Israel's Vice Prime Minister's Twitter hacked by Anonymous  - saadmalik01
https://twitter.com/silvanshalom
======
saadmalik01
Looks like the account has been suspended. Here's some screenshots:
[http://gawker.com/5962371/the-israeli-vice-prime-minister-
wa...](http://gawker.com/5962371/the-israeli-vice-prime-minister-was-just-
twitter-and-facebook-hacked)

~~~
gasull
Where does it say it was Anonymous? (You didn't say that, but the parent did).

~~~
saadmalik01
@YourAnonNews: "o_O So what would happen if a certain vice prime ministers
email got released to the public? #OpIsrael #Anonymous"

[https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/statuses/271058778038890496...](https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/statuses/271058778038890496?tw_i=271058778038890496&tw_e=details&tw_p=tweetembed)

